# Marine Service Studs



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello there. I know that when a Space Marine gets to, say, 50 years of service, he'll get a metal 'stud' put in his head. But, is it possible to take those studs out? The reason I want to know is that I modelled the Chapter Master of my new DIY army with a head that has only one stud. Thus I thought that maybe they could have different shaped studs for different numbers of years, and that a stud could be replaced. So, am i correct or way off?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The amount of studs (like most things really) depends on the chapter. There is no set number that anybody has to have so do want you really :victory:


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

service studs are anchored directly into the skull, there are stories of the studs remaning firmily in place long after the soft tissue has rotted away so I think it's safe to say the studs are not going to come out in their lifetime.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

well it is advanced enuf that if they can put it in they better be able to take it our but ive only seen the circular service studs so i wouldnt think theyd have any reason to remove them unless they were shamed in some way.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, okay then. I'll have to think up some backstory reasons then.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats true, but for some chapters you get a different colour or style stud for certain periods of service. I believe some chapters do a silver or bronze stud for every ten years, replacing all of those studs with one of the other at fifty years and further replacing those studs with another at a later point if the marine lives that long.


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

1 stud = 10 years service


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

see I get confused because in some fluff a service stud represents 10 yrs, in others it represents 100 yrs (why you rarely see more than 3 in one marines head)


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

Cos they only have little heads and dont have much space. They amount and actually model has is only there because they cant fit anymore on.

/logical explanation.


----------

